# Ok, I need help, now don't think that I am crazy!



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I know i don't post much, just read others but I have been having a problem over the past few months. Ok, here it is, and this really takes alot of me to do this as I am very much a private person. But I feel you all can help me the most! I love to eat, I mean really LOVE to eat! And I would so love to get to be a SSBBW instead of only 258. I mean I look at Plumplin, Nikki and heather and think they are so beautiful and awesome! But I am afraid! I mean i was always made fun of growing up about being fat, now i know I should over look it, but I can't. It is like I am fixed on it. I so want to find someone either a male or female ( I am bi) who can help and encourage me and become friends with. I am not ready for anything serious, just friends building to something serious over time once trust is established and I know you are not playing games. I have been hurt so bad in the past! I just want to be me, I mean I know I have to make that choice, and I really want to, but still am scared. Does this make sense? Well if you can great! If you think I am a fruit that is your choice also! But at least I am honest and sincere! Thaks for your help in advance and have a great Christmas!


----------



## MisterGuy (Dec 11, 2007)

> Girl, I have just started gaining awhile back and you are such an inspiration! You are so beautiful! I aimed for 300 then was having so much fun with my feeder, that we said 350, well I should be 400 by Halloween!
> I see you are now over 300, what are you aiming for?
> Keep it up girl!
> Your biggest fan!



From a PB response to a Kenzie post. I call BS on this post and account.


----------



## Ash (Dec 11, 2007)

Athena? Is that you?


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, that was me. I was with a feeder then and was so ready to go, but ehnhe left after he made fun of me in front of all his friends as I was "just a joke" I never made the 400, as right after the post he set me up and I went totally into depression. Then I had a family problem and my family got on me, and I went to a diet Dr etc, but i was not me. So is there any lie in that? No, I was back in your post as you said, now I am me. And very unhappy, as I said, it is your choice. But I can swear to you know what I say is fact!


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

No, I am not Athena, but me just the same!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> No, I am not Athena, but me just the same!



In fact, there is *no* evidence you are Athena, so people can just halt that. 

On a mod note, there is also no evidence this poster is anyone other than what she says - if you want to be suspicious, fine, but let's not turn this into yet another lynch mob.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 11, 2007)

Honestly, you're probably screwed. Most feeders are pretty much booked. I mean, I hear all the time from feeders, "Hey, I'm just sick of all these women wanting me to get them fatter. I'm not God. I have to sleep sometime!" Feeders are people, damn it. You think you're special just because you're a female feedee? Get in line, sister. There are millions just like you. Maybe if you hope and pray real hard, one might entertain your desires, but I wouldn't get my hopes up!


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank-you! I appreciate your comments! It si so hard to admit things and start from the beginning as a feedee. It seems everyone is judemental.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

I know, but I am hoping someone can help. It is so funny that in todays world there are ARE so many of use standing in line for someone to "fatten us" up!!! It almost seems crazy! I just hope some guy/girl will help me and reap the reward!!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 11, 2007)

I may be able to help you, but my time *is* precious. Do you know how to wire money through Western Union? Send me a PM; help is on the way!!!


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

No. I do not, but wire money to you? I though you would wire money to me for the food bill!!! Really, I am not looking for any money. I just want support encouragement and someone willing to last for a long term relationship. But my question to you and any others is....Would you be able to LOVE and BE SEEN with a 600-800 lb woman? Or is it just for something behind close doors? I want the real thing where you want me for me and will be seen with me anywhere!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, of course! I know you're not trying to cheat me! I'd be the epitome of proud to be with you! And why stop at 800? That seems awfully small to me!

You have to understand that to grow women to the size I enjoy them, it's very expensive! Only fair that you help with the costs, my "little" feedee!

I really think if we worked hard at this, we could get you up to 1000 lbs. by summer. I'm a really hard worker.

*Seriously, if you are a feedee, Dims has a matching system. You'll be single all of five seconds.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Now I know THAT YOU ARE THE IMPOSTER! I know that I only seem to feel your sick dreams. I want a real FA who wants me totally, I should have known from your first post you were the joke!


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I really think if we worked hard at this, we could get you up to 1000 lbs. by summer. I'm a really hard worker.



Oooooo! Do you like to rub stuffed bellies, too?


----------



## Friday (Dec 12, 2007)

An FA and a feeder are not the same thing. One may be both but being one does not necessarily mean you are the other as we have so recently had rubbed in our noses. Please do not confuse the two.


----------



## Emma (Dec 12, 2007)

*checks this is the weightboard*

Yup, it's the weight board. I thought there was to be no ribbing of people who come here anymore? It seems this thread is just like the "old days". 

Anyways I don't know if this lady is real or not, but until she is outright proved as a fake maybe people should stop making fun of her?


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> I know, but I am hoping someone can help. It is so funny that in todays world there are ARE so many of use standing in line for someone to "fatten us" up!!! It almost seems crazy! I just hope some guy/girl will help me and reap the reward!!!!!



I stand in line at the deli counter, waiting for the deli man to fatten me up, so I hear you.

Fatgirl: I think looking for a genuine, honest partner is an important pursuit, but I wish just asking: are you genuine and honest? would get the results you want. It won't. I think you just have to throw your lot in with someone who seems to be those things and then hope for the best. but don't ever get in past your head--you don't want to be screwed if that partner leaves and you're in no position to handle yourself or your body alone.


----------



## pete_257 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> No. I do not, but wire money to you? I though you would wire money to me for the food bill!!! Really, I am not looking for any money. I just want support encouragement and someone willing to last for a long term relationship. But my question to you and any others is....Would you be able to LOVE and BE SEEN with a 600-800 lb woman? Or is it just for something behind close doors? I want the real thing where you want me for me and will be seen with me anywhere!



I'm not in a position now, but if I were, you bet I'd be proud to be seen with you, open the door for you, and treat you like a queen. 600-800 .. does that get me going or what.....?

Hang in there...


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

$600 to 800 is pretty good!1


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's the hangup most people have, I think: Most women are going to be pretty cautious about jumping into a relationship where mobility is affected. You're not saying you want to try this out, or that you'd like to talk first, but that you WANT A PERSON TO FEED YOU UP TO 600 RIGHT FREAKING NOW. Anyone? Really? No preferences? Just a person who feeds you? If you are serious, I think you need to take a good look at exactly the type of relationship you want and how to be safe.


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

And consider reading the thread about Lexi's current issues. That was very difficult for me to read. Every part of it. Getting into that situation, being in it and trying to get out of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2007)

Ooooppps! .


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> *checks this is the weightboard*
> 
> Yup, it's the weight board. I thought there was to be no ribbing of people who come here anymore? It seems this thread is just like the "old days".
> 
> Anyways I don't know if this lady is real or not, but until she is outright proved as a fake maybe people should stop making fun of her?



For threads specifically in the Erotic Weight Gain subforum, the rules are specific about that. 

My lynch mob post was a reminder to "try" to remain respectful.... clearly it's not always possible/probable.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Dec 12, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Now I know THAT YOU ARE THE IMPOSTER! I know that I only seem to feel your sick dreams. I want a real FA who wants me totally, I should have known from your first post you were the joke!



i Think that what u need its a Fa or a real Feeder, i hope we could chat someday i am very interested in have a frienship with a girl like u, and i wont get afraid or enbarrased of being seen with a 800 lbs woman, i would be proud of her for being as big as she can and for being her, just her.

please send me a PM or contact me on Yahoo Messenger :bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 13, 2007)

Master of the obvious! 

This strikes me as a _maybe_ a little off. Maybe another "Athena" and maybe not. Just doesn't read like something a woman would really write in my opinion. It touches all the stereotypical guy fat fantasies like the bi thing and fantasy level weight goals. 

But you know, whatever, have fun. Knock yourselves out.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> And consider reading the thread about Lexi's current issues. That was very difficult for me to read. Every part of it. Getting into that situation, being in it and trying to get out of it.



I just read that thread- thanks for pointing it out. Very sobering. More people should read it. I'm just glad that things seem to be going better for her.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Here's the hangup most people have, I think: Most women are going to be pretty cautious about jumping into a relationship where mobility is affected. You're not saying you want to try this out, or that you'd like to talk first, but that you WANT A PERSON TO FEED YOU UP TO 600 RIGHT FREAKING NOW. Anyone? Really? No preferences? Just a person who feeds you? If you are serious, I think you need to take a good look at exactly the type of relationship you want and how to be safe.



Yes, I agree.

And the profusion of exclamation marks really, really... _really_ makes me wary. Do you see what I mean? It's _Caveat emptor._

On the other hand, maybe that's how you talk in real life. I'm not criticizing here, I'm just saying that it makes you sound a little different.

Or crazy. 
Crazy I have known.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Knock yourselves out.



...by suffocating in the half-ton breasticles you'll have when you get to be a bajilliondy pounds.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 14, 2007)

> *checks this is the weightboard*
> 
> Yup, it's the weight board. I thought there was to be no ribbing of people who come here anymore? It seems this thread is just like the "old days".
> 
> Anyways I don't know if this lady is real or not, but until she is outright proved as a fake maybe people should stop making fun of her?


 
I agree, here we go again, no matter how it's thinly disguised it's the same old I hate FAs, I hate women who like being fat or 'gasp' want to get fatter, I hate the weightgain board. And notice it's the same few over and over again- Jes and Sadiean great examples...

What happened to removing negative posts? I come here (infrequently these days) in hopes of escaping the anti-FA / anti-fat women pressures in the outside world and too often leave here feeling worse then before I arrived.

The weightgain board is suppose to be a POSTIVE SUPPORTIVE place for FA feeders and women wanting to get fatter.

Another observation I have made is that going through the boards and landing briefly on the BHM FFA board (why isn't there an exclusive BBW MFA board?) is that there is almost no negativity there. But not for the fat women and men here. No we get the bitter ever present trolls who apparently have nothing better to do in life then de-rail positive Dimensions members.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I agree, here we go again, no matter how it's thinly disguised it's the same old I hate FAs, I hate women who like being fat or 'gasp' want to get fatter, I hate the weightgain board. And notice it's the same few over and over again- Jes and Sadiean great examples...
> 
> .


oh, mea culpa, russ. mea maxima culpa. 

if someone is asking for suggestions, help or discussion, then it's going to be offered. i never said i hated anyone, and i offered suggestions, help and discussion. 

And thank you for calling me great. It's been a bad morning, and that was a nice compliment.


----------



## fred_elliot (Dec 14, 2007)

This is blatantly a bloke getting off in some strange way - lets just cut the bull.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> And thank you for calling me great. It's been a bad morning, and that was a nice compliment.



well i think ur awesome.


----------



## Mini (Dec 14, 2007)

This couldn't be any more blatant if the first post contained a picture of the dude's rock-hard penis. IT'S A DUDE GETTING HIS ROCKS OFF ON A FANTASY. JESUS TAPDANCING CHRIST, HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU NOT KNOW THIS? ARE YOU DAFT?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, mea culpa, russ. mea maxima culpa.
> 
> if someone is asking for suggestions, help or discussion, then it's going to be offered. i never said i hated anyone, and i offered suggestions, help and discussion.
> 
> And thank you for calling me great. It's been a bad morning, and that was a nice compliment.




Gee, pointing out another thread by a person that has had troubles is "hating"? Wow.........


----------



## Red (Dec 14, 2007)

*absolutely loving the fact that Mini said 'daft'!* 





Mini said:


> This couldn't be any more blatant if the first post contained a picture of the dude's rock-hard penis. IT'S A DUDE GETTING HIS ROCKS OFF ON A FANTASY. JESUS TAPDANCING CHRIST, HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU NOT KNOW THIS? ARE YOU DAFT?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 14, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> What happened to removing negative posts? I come here (infrequently these days) in hopes of escaping the anti-FA / anti-fat women pressures in the outside world and too often leave here feeling worse then before I arrived.



I will keep this as nice as possible considering your misguided self-martyring tirade.

1. The Erotic Weight Gain forum is for posts that cannot be disagreed with in any way. 

2. The OP is obviously a guy.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> ARE YOU DAFT?



Actually, I am kind of daft sometimes.

(you knew it was coming.)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 14, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> (why isn't there an exclusive BBW MFA board?)



I didn't know we had that many BBWs who were MFAs. If there are, I'd like to talk to one because I'm thinking of going in for an MFA myself. Creative writing.

But for realz, being an FA is _so hard._


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

it would be so crazy if i hated women who liked being fat. Wouldn't it?

For some reason, as a tangent, I can totally see a love connection between Mini and Angels. And I know that's wrong, for obvious reasons, but I can still see it working. IN my mind. With me, as the plump breast of turkey in that angular hottie sandwich.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 14, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I agree, here we go again, no matter how it's thinly disguised it's the same old I hate FAs, I hate women who like being fat or 'gasp' want to get fatter, I hate the weightgain board. And notice it's the same few over and over again- Jes and Sadiean great examples...



E'er notice that really cool feeders and feedees don't get a lot of crap? Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't gotten crap in this vein from anyone on Dimensions...at least not that I know. I'm not even cool, I just don't feel like (or try to act like) I'm a victim of my predilections.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

i have snarked here and there. i am human, and many of us have done it (which isn't to say i should pawn off bad behavior onto others). But I like to think of myself as being open to things that don't float my boat and couching my opinions and experiences as my own. Look how often I say: In my opinion: or: to me: or ersonally...: If you look back a few posts, when people were calling this poster an Athena wannabe, I gave a real answer to a question about how can we know we've bound ourselves to a decent person and not a user, saying I didn't konw that we could, we just had to throw our lot in with theirs, hope for the best, and be very smart about it. I wasn't shitting on her parade even though her parade doesn't get my colored lights going. I can start parade shitting any time now, though.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> E'er notice that really cool feeders and feedees don't get a lot of crap? Jus' sayin'.



the really cool ones who are actually not trolls pretending to be the opposite gender of what they really are don't get a lot of crap either.

Russ, it's so so so clear that this is a troll. The negative feedback is not about BBW's or BBW's who want to be more "B" (big), the snarking and negative feedback are making fun of a troll and nothing more.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 15, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I agree, here we go again, no matter how it's thinly disguised it's the same old I hate FAs, I hate women who like being fat or 'gasp' want to get fatter, I hate the weightgain board. And notice it's the same few over and over again- Jes and Sadiean great examples...
> 
> What happened to removing negative posts? I come here (infrequently these days) in hopes of escaping the anti-FA / anti-fat women pressures in the outside world and too often leave here feeling worse then before I arrived.
> 
> ...



Guess the same could be said for the other part of the boards when someone posts about having gained weight (not being happy about it) and guys come out of the woodwork to say how great it is that Jenny just gained 40 pounds. Even though Jenny has shared that she thinks its pretty shitty. Or how about when someone posts something embrassing like having broken something and they are looking for support (someone saying hey dont feel bad, I've broke shit too) and what they get is people using it for wank fodder.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> What happened to removing negative posts? I come here (infrequently these days) in hopes of escaping the anti-FA / anti-fat women pressures in the outside world and too often leave here feeling worse then before I arrived.
> 
> The weightgain board is suppose to be a POSTIVE SUPPORTIVE place for FA feeders and women wanting to get fatter.



That rule specifically applies to the Erotic Weight Gain subforum - as I previously pointed out to Em.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hye all, just wanted to say hello and Happy New Year! Well I did find a local FA who is also feeder but not sure how it will work out! He is kinda weird, so I will keep you posted, but the good news is I am now 27%! It was like during the holidays I ate eveything I could! I am really happy and just hope it continues! I also heard from so many who werre supportive, especially a gentlemen from CA who was great! Girls, he can write a weight gain story like no other! I Love you all, but still need all the encouragement I can get! Love Ya!


----------



## nottobig (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW - That was .... strange.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 6, 2008)

I counted nine exclamation marks in nine sentences.


----------



## Jes (Jan 7, 2008)

yes, i'm sure that secret californian fa is a great story writer. he can probably craft a tale that's almost impossible to believe and yet so full of twists and turns that you just can't look away. he can probably even make you feel like you're hearing from a real live fat woman! some writers really have amazing talent.

but i can't say i understand the percentage. Are you now 27% of your target weight?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Why isn't this a picture thread?


----------



## Caine (Jan 7, 2008)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Hye all, just wanted to say hello and Happy New Year! Well I did find a local FA who is also feeder but not sure how it will work out! He is kinda weird, so I will keep you posted, but the good news is I am now 27%! It was like during the holidays I ate eveything I could! I am really happy and just hope it continues! I also heard from so many who werre supportive, especially a gentlemen from CA who was great! Girls, he can write a weight gain story like no other! I Love you all, but still need all the encouragement I can get! Love Ya!



Um, whats the 27% you talking about? Is that a weight increase or just how much you want to start off on or what?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

Caine said:


> Um, whats the 27% you talking about? Is that a weight increase or just how much you want to start off on or what?



To all questioning the 27% figure. 

If said lady typing such a figure happened to touch the shift key in error while typing the last digit of her presupposed weight, lo and behold, she would have typed the % sign on the key she pressed. It is on the 5 key. 

27% = 275

QED.


----------



## Jes (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> To all questioning the 27% figure.
> 
> If said lady typing such a figure happened to touch the shift key in error while typing the last digit of her presupposed weight, lo and behold, she would have typed the % sign on the key she pressed. It is on the 5 key.
> 
> ...



yes, nerdlinger, I KNOW. 

maybe, instead of explaining why a joke isn't funny, you could just laugh at it? Huh? Maybe that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Hehe.......Jes called Spanky Nerdlinger :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> yes, nerdlinger, I KNOW.
> 
> maybe, instead of explaining why a joke isn't funny, you could just laugh at it? Huh? Maybe that?



I was trying to help poor, Caine. 

But you just acknowledging me warms my heart so. So I will laugh. On the inside.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 8, 2008)

hey moar pix plz k thx


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with Jes
:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 9, 2008)

I will say that in many circles, "dork" "nerd" and the numerous variations thereof can be a compliment.

Hello? She blinded me with science?

She blinded me with _library_ science?


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I will say that in many circles, "dork" "nerd" and the numerous variations thereof can be a compliment.
> 
> Hello? She blinded me with science?
> 
> She blinded me with _library_ science?



now, see, that warmed my heart. And if you want to get together and give me your thoughts on authorized taxonomies v. user-created folksonomies, you'll have me downright giddy. but then i'll look at that photo i don't like, and the bloom will be off the rose, young man.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 11, 2008)

Jes said:


> now, see, that warmed my heart. And if you want to get together and give me your thoughts on authorized taxonomies v. user-created folksonomies, you'll have me downright giddy. but then i'll look at that photo i don't like, and the bloom will be off the rose, young man.



dewey decimal system? dewey _ever!_

folksonomy is a wonderful thing, but I've only seen it applied on the internet, and i'm having trouble visualizing how it would be applied in a more rigid setting, like academia. Like wikipedia and other darlings of web 2.0, the tag system is fueled by user interest-- something that runs distressingly short these days among students. I guess what i'm saying is that folksonomy is inherently non-institutional, and to make folksonomies really powerful in the academic world, it seems like you would have to dissolve a lot of barriers within the institution. I would love that-- I think learning shouldn't be departmental, it should be holistic. But that's another can of worms.

I don't think folksonomies can supply that atom-rending level of specificity that institutions require, either. Tag clouds are fuzzy for a reason.

Now to get to work on those pictures.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Honestly, you're probably screwed. Most feeders are pretty much booked. I mean, I hear all the time from feeders, "Hey, I'm just sick of all these women wanting me to get them fatter. I'm not God. I have to sleep sometime!" Feeders are people, damn it. You think you're special just because you're a female feedee? Get in line, sister. There are millions just like you. Maybe if you hope and pray real hard, one might entertain your desires, but I wouldn't get my hopes up!


LOL...I just joined today and was PM'ed by several guys who were feeders wanting to feed me. I already have a feeder so I'm booked up.


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> dewey decimal system? dewey _ever!_
> 
> folksonomy is a wonderful thing, but I've only seen it applied on the internet, and i'm having trouble visualizing how it would be applied in a more rigid setting, like academia. Like wikipedia and other darlings of web 2.0, the tag system is fueled by user interest-- something that runs distressingly short these days among students. I guess what i'm saying is that folksonomy is inherently non-institutional, and to make folksonomies really powerful in the academic world, it seems like you would have to dissolve a lot of barriers within the institution. I would love that-- I think learning shouldn't be departmental, it should be holistic. But that's another can of worms.
> 
> ...



darlin, i spent the morning presenting to a huge group of professionals about exactly this topic, and if you think the above is true, I got so much to share with you. 

What I'm interested in is folksonomies and taxonomies informing one another--enhancing both artchitectures and creating a horizontal, not vertical, arrangement. User-supplied metadata is really marking a paradigmatic shift...and the open source software model doesn't work so well in a social software world. So we're looking to deviate from that model and create our own model. Ah....it's good to be us, right now (and by us, I mean me and my team).

Come with me, I have much to show you. 

(and I'm sorry, I tried, but that shot is still not the one I want)


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> LOL...I just joined today and was PM'ed by several guys who were feeders wanting to feed me. I already have a feeder so I'm booked up.



did they live in tx, franchesca?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> did they live in tx, franchesca?


One did. The others didn't. 

Originally (2 years ago), I put an ad on Craigslist looking for a FA/feeder. I got 23 responses in 24 hours. Seriously, I was floored. It made me look at things from a whole different perspective.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> One did. The others didn't.
> 
> Originally (2 years ago), I put an ad on Craigslist looking for a FA/feeder. I got 23 responses in 24 hours. Seriously, I was floored. It made me look at things from a whole different perspective.



how is it that feeders who don't live near you plan to feed you? Know what i mean? i find that a strange notion. i suppose i'll be shouted down b/c half the people here have a partner as far away as the moon, but there's a distinctly physical part of a feeder/feedee thing...or I'd guess there is, perhaps it's all mental, i don't know...and I just wonder how people plan to make that happen over the miles.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> how is it that feeders who don't live near you plan to feed you? Know what i mean? i find that a strange notion. i suppose i'll be shouted down b/c half the people here have a partner as far away as the moon, but there's a distinctly physical part of a feeder/feedee thing...or I'd guess there is, perhaps it's all mental, i don't know...and I just wonder how people plan to make that happen over the miles.



I have always wondered that, and just assumed it was yet another case of people typing with their balls at the helm, if you will. However, there will usually be a very small handful of people who are legitimately nearby and interested in more than just a "in-person "chat" session." I'd put the retard/decentperson ratio at about 92/8, to be...vague.

Dims needs a ballsalyzer (or ovalyzer) test before you login or post or something.

Except for Hyde Park.


----------



## texasdreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you might want to consider the health issues that will come along with the additional weight gain. Have you read the health section of this message board? The yeast infections, carbunckles, joint pain, puss filled boils, dark stained skin from insulin resistance, breathing issues and the list goes on and on. I myself am at 242 and luckily have avoided any of these health horrors except the dark skin staining from insulin resistance which later went away after I cut sugar by 90%. 

I have two friends at 310 and 350 and they are plagued with health issues. They are always at the doctor for ointments for rashes, heart problems, sleep apnea breathing machines, and one of them is now getting a shot in the knee due to inflamation. Both of these ladies are under 35 and do not deserve all these health problems.

Without our health we have nothing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2008)

texasdreamer said:


> I have two friends at 310 and 350 and they are plagued with health issues. They are always at the doctor for ointments for rashes, heart problems, sleep apnea breathing machines, and one of them is now getting a shot in the knee due to inflamation. Both of these ladies are under 35 and do not deserve all these health problems.
> 
> Without our health we have nothing.



Just so you know, there are many, many members here who are at that range or well over it who have many varied health profiles - some are healthy as a horse, others have issues that are not weight specific, others have issues that may or may not be caused or exacerbated by their weight. 

You're new, so I'm not sure of your reason/agenda for being here, but the attitude that 300+lbs automatically means bad health is something that many here spend time and energy rallying against - sometimes in very public, active ways. If you've just bought that party line and came here to share it, you'll find your stay bumpy. 

Not a warning or admonishment, just a picture of the lay of the land. 

Welcome.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> how is it that feeders who don't live near you plan to feed you? Know what i mean? i find that a strange notion. i suppose i'll be shouted down b/c half the people here have a partner as far away as the moon, but there's a distinctly physical part of a feeder/feedee thing...or I'd guess there is, perhaps it's all mental, i don't know...and I just wonder how people plan to make that happen over the miles.


I'm married to a feeder. The ad I put on Craigslist to find him was in the same city I'm in. We've been happily married now for 2 1/2 years. He feeds me. The guy I was with before was from my same city too. 

I guess you're talking about the PM's I received here. One of the original PM's was from a guy in
Texas. 

As far as the feeders from here, one offered to come from another country to be with me, so maybe they would have moved. Heck, I don't know...usually when I tell them I'm married that ends the conversation. LOL.

I received a total of five more today. I guess the ones today would be called "encourager's".


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 15, 2008)

texasdreamer said:


> I think you might want to consider the health issues that will come along with the additional weight gain. Have you read the health section of this message board? The yeast infections, carbunckles, joint pain, puss filled boils, dark stained skin from insulin resistance, breathing issues and the list goes on and on. I myself am at 242 and luckily have avoided any of these health horrors except the dark skin staining from insulin resistance which later went away after I cut sugar by 90%.
> 
> I have two friends at 310 and 350 and they are plagued with health issues. They are always at the doctor for ointments for rashes, heart problems, sleep apnea breathing machines, and one of them is now getting a shot in the knee due to inflamation. Both of these ladies are under 35 and do not deserve all these health problems.
> 
> Without our health we have nothing.


400+ here and not having any of those issues


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 16, 2008)

texasdreamer said:


> I think you might want to consider the health issues that will come along with the additional weight gain. Have you read the health section of this message board? The yeast infections, carbunckles, joint pain, puss filled boils, dark stained skin from insulin resistance, breathing issues and the list goes on and on. I myself am at 242 and luckily have avoided any of these health horrors except the dark skin staining from insulin resistance which later went away after I cut sugar by 90%.
> 
> I have two friends at 310 and 350 and they are plagued with health issues. They are always at the doctor for ointments for rashes, heart problems, sleep apnea breathing machines, and one of them is now getting a shot in the knee due to inflamation. Both of these ladies are under 35 and do not deserve all these health problems.
> 
> Without our health we have nothing.



Been having some of these issues since I was 11 and well under the 300lb mark. I have them now, too, and I'm over 400lbs, but 300 wasn't the magic bullet. I've had them all along.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> I received a total of five more today. I guess the ones today would be called "encourager's".



yeah, that's one word for 'em, allright.

Does your profile (here) indicate you're married?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> darlin, i spent the morning presenting to a huge group of professionals about exactly this topic, and if you think the above is true, I got so much to share with you.
> 
> What I'm interested in is folksonomies and taxonomies informing one another--enhancing both artchitectures and creating a horizontal, not vertical, arrangement. User-supplied metadata is really marking a paradigmatic shift...and the open source software model doesn't work so well in a social software world. So we're looking to deviate from that model and create our own model. Ah....it's good to be us, right now (and by us, I mean me and my team).
> 
> ...



*thrill!!!* :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> *thrill!!!* :shocked::shocked::shocked:



i know. isn't it great?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> i know. isn't it great?



It's like... if knowledge is power, this is the electric grid!!!


----------

